# Actores Peruanos



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nuestros actores...NO VEDETTES, NO CANTANTES, NO MODELOS...hablo de ACTORES! 









Christian Meyer









Gianella Neyra









Diego Bertie









Vanessa Saba









Santiago Magill









Rossana Fernandez Maldonado









Salvador del Solar









Ismael La Rosa









Virna Flores









Bernie Paz









Gianpiero Diaz









Sergio Galliani









Yvonne Frayssinet









Sonia Oquendo









Karina Calmet

Nos falta muchisimo mas...


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Y la Angie Cepeda no es peruana??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No, es Colombiana.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Juas.. que ignorante.. es que cuando vi Pobre Diabla estaba ella con Salvador del Solar.. (ese fue el ultimo año de America TV y F.Latina en Antofa.. snif, snif..)xD


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Martha Julia


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Chalaco said:


> Martha Julia


Martha Julia es mexicana.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Andrea Montenegro
Fiorella Cayo
Vanessa Jerí


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Hay un monton de nuevos actores.
Yo solo conosco a los antiguos como p. ej.
Oquendo , Frayssinet , Cayo , Montenegro , Bertie , Meyer.

Se olvidaron de Adolfo Chuiman.......
Quién soy yo?......Papá , Con quién estas?......con Papá.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi me gusta Monica Sanchez, para mi una de las mejores...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, primera vez que encuentro el foro totalmente vacio, no sera esto un mal presagio?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo no he podido ingresar en todo el día al foro, recién ahorita pude...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Es mexicana? ups, no sabia.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Angie Cepeda en Pantaleon y las visitadoras
































Que buena actriz.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Monica Sanchez
















Monica Sanchez y Diego Bertie en Eva del Eden, a mi me gusto mucho esa telenovela








Tatiana Astengo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Actores Morochos

Zonali Ruiz haciendo papel de empleada, para variar








Tatiana Espinoza








Rafael Santa Cruz








Evelyn Ortiz


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

No se ven las fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan las fotos se veian, por la con#@$&\, no se que pasó...


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Este me gusta... ñam ñam ñam...

Chalaco serà asi???










:cheers:


----------

